# To Show Off



## RhoKappa

This is a very common English expression.  To show off means to show something with the intent of bragging about it.  For example, a man buys a new Mercedes and parks it proudly in front of a crowd of people so they can all see it an envy him.  Another example is a woman with long, beautiful legs and she always proudly displays them in her pictures.  Yet another example is a proud student who did very well on his exam and shows everyone the score he received.  Those are all examples of somebody showing off.  Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## morzh

This was discussed here previously. Try to look for it. It was an extensive discussion.

In short, it is "похваляться", "хвастаться".


----------



## morzh

Although it was about the noun, "a show-off". But close.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2010895


----------



## RhoKappa

A quick look at another dictionary shows the verb щеголять plus instrumentive case.  Would this verb suffice?


----------



## morzh

"Щеголять" can be use, yes. Mostly though it is used towards dress/clothing, but it may be used towards some things, or knowledge etc.

Он щеголяет в новом костюме. - he is showing off his new suit.
Он любил щегольнуть редким словцом - He liked to show his knowledge of bookish rare words.


----------



## Moro12

I would prefer "рисоваться" (with instrumental): Он рисуется своим "мерседесом".


----------



## Vektus

Another synonyms: "красоваться", "пускать пыль в глаза", "показывать\выставлять (себя) в выгодном свете" and more or less colloquial "выпендриваться".


----------



## morzh

Moro12 said:


> I would prefer "рисоваться" (with instrumental): Он рисуется своим "мерседесом".



Рисоваться - непереходной глагол.
Въi не можете рисоваться своим Мерседесом.
Вьi им можете хвастаться, можете щеголять даже.
Но рисоваться въi можете "со своим Мерседесом" или даже "на фоме своего Мерседеса", но ну никак не "Мерседесом".


----------



## morzh

Vektus said:


> Another synonyms: "красоваться", "пускать пыль в глаза", "показывать\выставлять (себя) в выгодном свете" and more or less colloquial "выпендриваться".




Еще раз: Въi говорите о непереходньiх формах. 

Но речь идет о "хвастаться чем-то".
Здесь ни одна из форм, приведенньiх Вами, не подходить.
Нужньi переходньiе формьi.

Красоваться можно "в чем-то".
Красоваться в новом костюме.

Пускать пьiль в глаза вообще нельзя чем-то.

Въiставлять себя - ето себя, а не, скажем, новьiй Бимер.


----------



## Sobakus

Well, in colloquial speech, I think, all of these verbs, even "пускать пыль в глаза", can be transitive.


----------



## morzh

Yes, may be (I just found an example by Gogol, "пустил пьiль в глаза своим бьiванием в Петербурге"). Although I never heard this in transitive form before.


----------



## Vektus

> Рисоваться - непереходной глагол.
> Въi не можете рисоваться своим Мерседесом.
> Вьi им можете хвастаться, можете щеголять даже.
> Но рисоваться въi можете "со своим Мерседесом" или даже "на фоме своего Мерседеса", но ну никак не "Мерседесом".


morzh, специально проверяла по словарю, кстати. _Он рисуется своим произношением.
_Толковый словарь Ушакова http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1010402


----------



## morzh

Я у Ефремовой смотрел.

перен. разг. Вести себя неестественно-жеманно, стремясь вызвать интерес к себе, показать себя с какой-л. выгодной стороны.
(явно непереходное употр. - действие направлено на себя)

У Ожегова:

2. Вести  себя жеманно, стараясь показать себя  свыгодной стороны. Р. на людях. II сущ. рисовка, -и, ж. (ко 2 знач.).
(то же самое)

Да, Ушаков (определение одинаково с Ефремовой, уж кто у кого...  ) дает переходное значение.

3. Вести себя неестественно-жеманно, стремясь вызвать к себе интерес,  показать себя с какой-н. выгодной стороны. Она слишком рисуется. Он  рисуется своим произношением. Вместо того, чтобы рисоваться на коне,  провел свою молодость, согнувшись над канцелярскими бумагами. Пушкин.
(противоречие - из объяснения, действие направленно на себя, и при етом - "рисоваться произношением")

---

Основное кол-во употреблений - непереходное. По чести сказать, я нигде никогда не встречал переходного, вот здесьм у Ушакова - впервьiе.


----------



## morzh

Ну, то есть, я не оспариваю, коли сам Ушаков употребил, переходного использования, но, мне кажется, оно непопулярно. Даже из словарей суждение брать.

Я как-то пьitаюсь добьiть значение, которое и правильно, и популярно в употреблении.


----------



## Vektus

Да ладно, я в принципе согласна, что непереходное значение используется чаще и звучит нормально, в отличие от переходного. Я и сама тогда засомневалась по поводу "своим мерседесом" и пошла смотреть.


----------



## Moro12

Я так понимаю, что предмет спора состоит в том, какое управление более правильное - предложное или беспредложное.
Глагол "рисоваться", конечно же, непереходный, так как он не может управлять прямым дополнением: нельзя "рисоваться что-то".
Так же, как и "работать". То, что можно "работать напильником", вовсе не делает этот глагол переходным.

Насчёт предлога - ну здесь дело вкуса, наверное. Почему-то для меня выражение "Она постоянно рисуется новыми причёсками" звучит совершенно естественно. Наверное, в моём кругу этот глагол часто употребляют без предлога - отсюда и такое впечатление.


----------



## morzh

Лично я, если речь идет о фасонах (прическах, одежде и проч.) предпочел бьi "щеголяет".
"Рисуется" у меня как-то все больше соответствует вот такому:

- Он рисовался перед девочками, то бренча на гитаре, то читая Шекспира, и это явно работало.


----------

